# Athletic Cubers



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone else on these forums plays sports. I am an athlete that Plays American Football (D-Tackle) and Lacrosse (Defense) with a little bit of basketball (Center/Post) for fun. What sports do you guys Play? If I missed anything on the poll let me know.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I was wondering if anyone else on these forums plays sports. I am an athlete that Plays American Football (D-Tackle) and Lacrosse (Defense) with a little bit of basketball (Center/Post) for fun. What sports do you guys Play? If I missed anything on the poll let me know.


I play disc golf.


----------



## alexiscubing (May 20, 2020)

I played soccer at a reasonably high level (im aussie) and I also do cricket and ping pong


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I played soccer at a reasonably high level (im aussie) and I also do cricket and ping pong


The football you guys have down there is absolutley nuts! I like watching highlights and stuff but I still prefer American Football.


----------



## alexiscubing (May 20, 2020)

Yeah it is a very interesting sport to play and watch, I don't play currently, but may look into it after quarantine!


----------



## CrispyCubing (May 20, 2020)

Uhhh yeah, you missed handball and speed walking...

Seriously though I love soccer (best sport imo to watch and play). Also table tennis at a casual level and ultimate frisbee.


----------



## alexiscubing (May 20, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Uhhh yeah, you missed handball and speed walking...
> 
> Seriously though I love soccer (best sport imo to watch and play). Also table tennis at a casual level and ultimate frisbee.


i agree soccer and ping pong are the best


----------



## GAN 356 X (May 20, 2020)

Tennis and table tennis here, I play tennis competitively at a decently high level (but I'm not very good rn due the courts being shut down). If you count gaming as a sport, I'm decent at Minecraft


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 20, 2020)

I play Roobicks kyewb

I was into Tennis and swimming for a while but I do martial arts now. We do wrestling as a part of it so I guess that counts.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

I got a serious question, Why are there very few cubers that play contact sports. There is only 1 guy I know that has played contact sports and also cubes (he doesn't anymore)


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I got a serious question, Why are there very few cubers that play contact sports. There is only 1 guy I know that has played contact sports and also cubes (he doesn't anymore)


because cubers are thin and pasty.

The only notable exception being Drew Brads.


----------



## gruuby (May 20, 2020)

rip cross country


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> because cubers are thin and pasty.
> 
> The only notable exception being Drew Brads.


Drew Brads is awesome! Not only is he a former US national champion, but he was also a valedictorian and president of the National Honor Society. If you want a role model, he is the guy!


Nuuk cuber said:


> rip cross country


I ran out of space sorry bro


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> because cubers are thin and pasty.
> 
> The only notable exception being Drew Brads.


There's Mike Kotch.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 20, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> There's Mike Kotch.


And this guy (never heard of him before but he's jacked so it counts)


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I got a serious question, Why are there very few cubers that play contact sports. There is only 1 guy I know that has played contact sports and also cubes (he doesn't anymore)


I used to play (American) football, but I'm bad at it, so I quit and joined...


Nuuk cuber said:


> cross country


Also, you forgot golf.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Also, you forgot golf.


look at the 4th to last option


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> look at the 4th to last option


Oops


----------



## brododragon (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I was wondering if anyone else on these forums plays sports. I am an athlete that Plays American Football (D-Tackle) and Lacrosse (Defense) with a little bit of basketball (Center/Post) for fun. What sports do you guys Play? If I missed anything on the poll let me know.


Ayy I'm a lax defender too.


Sub1Hour said:


> I got a serious question, Why are there very few cubers that play contact sports. There is only 1 guy I know that has played contact sports and also cubes (he doesn't anymore)


Me


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 20, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Me


Brodo: *is thin and pasty*

It's just a prank bro


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> i agree soccer and ping pong are the best


Im a little bit late but I gotta stop you right there chief

Most exiting plays goes to American Football. There is a lot of downtime in between plays but when plays do happen its amazing

Lacrosse is definitely the most exiting sport overall though, Its like soccer, but with crazy hits and shots. Seriously, lacrosse is such a fun sport to play and watch since the tempo is so fast and there is not any time to catch a break unless you want to get nailed.



brododragon said:


> Ayy I'm a lax defender too.
> 
> Me


LETS GOOOO. My first season was this year and I only got to play like 3 games but I enjoy the sport a ton, especially when I get to play point and lay out a bunch of middies and attackman. It's by far the most underrated and overlooked sport out there.


----------



## CrispyCubing (May 20, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> because cubers are thin and pasty.
> 
> The only notable exception being Drew Brads.


Don’t forget Rami Sbahi.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 20, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Don’t forget Rami Sbahi.


Is he muscular?


----------



## brododragon (May 20, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Brodo: *is thin and pasty*
> 
> It's just a prank bro


I'm definently not thin, but that's not because of muscles, it's actually quite the opposite.


Sub1Hour said:


> Most exiting plays goes to American Football. There is a lot of downtime in between plays but when plays do happen its amazing


Yeah. I kinda want to play football, but my mom absolutely hates the idea.


Sub1Hour said:


> Lacrosse is definitely the most exiting sport overall though, Its like soccer, but with crazy hits and shots. Seriously, lacrosse is such a fun sport to play and watch since the tempo is so fast and there is not any time to catch a break unless you want to get nailed.


I've probably gotten nailed too many times (on purpose). I remember one time, I was looking down for whatever reason and then when I looked up, there was someone winding up for a shot right in front of me, and, because I'm not sane, I just stood there and let my body block it. Also, one time I used my foot as a way to block a shot while playing goalie. Anyway, one thing I really like about the sport is how the rules are designed to never have pauses when unnecessary.


Sub1Hour said:


> LETS GOOOO. My first season was this year and I only got to play like 3 games but I enjoy the sport a ton, especially when I get to play point and lay out a bunch of middies and attackman. It's by far the most underrated and overlooked sport out there.


I like wing better because I'm so bad at stopping fast brakes (is that what they're called?), like catching/chasing bad passes, and blocking off x. Also, yeah, it's definently extremely underrated. My relatives live in Utah, so they don't even know what lacrosse is. Apparently an entire Indian tribe living there doesn't mean people know what sport it is.


----------



## CrispyCubing (May 20, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Is he muscular?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I'm definently not thin, but that's not because of muscles, it's actually quite the opposite.


Lineman gang?


brododragon said:


> Yeah. I kinda want to play football, but my mom absolutely hates the idea.


nevermind...
I'm confused, your mom lets you play lacrosse but not football? It sounds weird since both involve very hard hits and have similar risks to stuff like concussions.


brododragon said:


> I've probably gotten nailed too many times (on purpose). I remember one time, I was looking down for whatever reason and then when I looked up, there was someone winding up for a shot right in front of me, and, because I'm not sane, I just stood there and let my body block it. Also, one time I used my foot as a way to block a shot while playing goalie. Anyway, one thing I really like about the sport is how the rules are designed to never have pauses when unnecessary.


I also love how fast paced it is. Also, one time my teammate got hit by a shot you know where and I knew he was toast when the trainer said: "Just let him puke"


brododragon said:


> I like wing better because I'm so bad at stopping fast brakes (is that what they're called?), like catching/chasing bad passes, and blocking off x.


I feel ya, I just prefer point because it magnifies my size and also does not take a lot of stick skills (Something I lack because I have only played 1 season that got canceled)


brododragon said:


> My relatives live in Utah, so they don't even know what lacrosse is. Apparently an entire Indian tribe living there doesn't mean people know what sport it is.


Well, I have good news for you. Up here, where we have the best snow on earth, it's catching on very fast. I started playing lax because this year was the first year it was offered at my HS as an actual school program and not a club. There are tons of camps and leagues popping up everywhere and its very exciting to watch it grow in my state.


----------



## tx789 (May 20, 2020)

I played Rugby in High School and have done athlectics for years. I like doing multi events.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

tx789 said:


> I played Rugby in High School and have done athlectics for years. I like doing multi events.


Ive been interested in doing Rugby in the past, but where I live it's not big enough so I could not find a club team that I could play with while at the same time not giving up all my other stuff.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, I have good news for you. Up here, where we have the best snow on earth,


Ummmmm... Idaho, really?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Ummmmm... Idaho, really?


I'm gonna be honest with you, Idaho is just North Utah + taters. It's virtually the same place.


----------



## tx789 (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Ive been interested in doing Rugby in the past, but where I live it's not big enough so I could not find a club team that I could play with while at the same time not giving up all my other stuff.


I live in New Zealand so that isn't a issue.

Rugby at my high school was in my high school was in a sorry state. Barely one team throughout five years apart from one year where there were two teams. There were 1000 people at the school at the time it was coed. Since it isn't know. For rugby a lot if people who care about rugby go to other schools more known for rugby.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'm gonna be honest with you, Idaho is just North Utah + taters. It's virtually the same place.


That doesn't help the situation. Unless you live in the mountains (in Idaho, not Minnesota), Minnesota gets better snow and way more of it. But we shouldn't be talking about the s-word. It's basically summer.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 20, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> rip cross country


Seriously though! I selected track since running/cross country was not an option. I did IRONMAN in 2016 and have been a runner my entire life. I did play football from age 5 up until sophomore year of high school when i quit:


NevEr_QeyX said:


> because cubers are thin and pasty.



Now i play a lot of disc golf both as a competitive sport and a casual pastime. There is something blissfully peaceful about watching a disc fly though the mountain air. Running is still my favorite!


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> That doesn't help the situation. Unless you live in the mountains (in Idaho, not Minnesota), Minnesota gets better snow and way more of it. But we shouldn't be talking about the s-word. It's basically summer.


Its the state's tagline bro, its even on the license plates so how could it be fake? <joke inserted>


----------



## brododragon (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> nevermind...
> I'm confused, your mom lets you play lacrosse but not football? It sounds weird since both involve very hard hits and have similar risks to stuff like concussions.


I think she just doesn't want me playing another dangerous sport (twice the injuries).


Sub1Hour said:


> Well, I have good news for you. Up here, where we have the best snow on earth, it's catching on very fast. I started playing lax because this year was the first year it was offered at my HS as an actual school program and not a club. There are tons of camps and leagues popping up everywhere and its very exciting to watch it grow in my state.


Nice. We have a decent league in Virgina.


Sub1Hour said:


> Ive been interested in doing Rugby in the past, but where I live it's not big enough so I could not find a club team that I could play with while at the same time not giving up all my other stuff.


Yeah, rugby sounds fun, but America says no.


Sub1Hour said:


> I also love how fast paced it is. Also, one time my teammate got hit by a shot you know where and I knew he was toast when the trainer said: "Just let him puke"


Oooouuuuucccccchhhhh. He had his cup on, right? Some kids on my team don't wear them because they "slow them down". I broke my wrist playing lax (totally my fault), but can't imagine that kind of pain.


Sub1Hour said:


> Lineman gang?


All the way.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Oooouuuuucccccchhhhh. He had his cup on, right? Some kids on my team don't wear them because they "slow them down". I broke my wrist playing lax (totally my fault), but can't imagine that kind of pain.


That was the only game, and last game he ever played without a cup. I have never played in a game without one, and now I never will play in a game without one, and I'm sure the rest of the defenders took notice as well. Safety first kids. Also, those kids on your team just need to witness someone getting just drilled by a wayward shot and I'm sure they will wise right up.


brododragon said:


> I think she just doesn't want me playing another dangerous sport (twice the injuries).


Eh, that makes sense. I was gonna be one of those track guys that only does javelin shotput and the 100 so I could be dual sport but since my HS got a lax program I'm doing that instead. If you really wanna play you should tell her the benefits of being a dual-sport athlete. My football coach always tells us all the time that if we want to play sports in college, then we gotta play at least 2.


brododragon said:


> Yeah, rugby sounds fun, but America says no.


I know right? Its got the same nonstop action that you find in lacrosse but spectators can actually see the ball! All jokes aside it does look very fun and has its fair share of nasty hits that everyone loves from football and lacrosse combined with interesting rules.


brododragon said:


> All the way.


Line 4 life my guy. May the fluffies rule the world!


----------



## cuber314159 (May 20, 2020)

Parkrun profile


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 20, 2020)

I go for long runs frequently (every Sunday before COVID), I also like table tennis and badminton.


----------



## alexiscubing (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Im a little bit late but I gotta stop you right there chief
> 
> Most exiting plays goes to American Football. There is a lot of downtime in between plays but when plays do happen its amazing
> 
> ...


ever watched a game of hurling lmao


----------



## alexiscubing (May 20, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Parkrun profile


WOAH i do that as well
Parkrun


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 20, 2020)

I lift weights.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 20, 2020)

Lol I'm the odd swimmer... only one person.. ooooff, also, I do soccer (winger), ping pong and also... oof no one put badminton....


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 20, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Lol I'm the odd swimmer... only one person.. ooooff, also, I do soccer (winger), ping pong and also... oof no one put badminton....


I do some badminton, also I like table tennis/ping pong.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 20, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> WOAH i do that as well
> Parkrun


Are those 5Ks?


----------



## cuber314159 (May 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Are those 5Ks?


Yes, all parkruns are 5K (except junior parkruns but I'm too old for them)


----------



## Etotheipi (May 20, 2020)

I played Ultimate Frisbee fairly often before quarantine, but now I dont. Besides that I'm a total potato.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 20, 2020)

I also run a lot.


----------



## KingCanyon (May 20, 2020)

I do track and cross country competitively. I also have thought about doing a park run, but there are only two in my state. I may look into them once the quarantine ends. I also used to do soccer for quite a while.


----------



## brododragon (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Eh, that makes sense. I was gonna be one of those track guys that only does javelin shotput and the 100 so I could be dual sport but since my HS got a lax program I'm doing that instead. If you really wanna play you should tell her the benefits of being a dual-sport athlete. My football coach always tells us all the time that if we want to play sports in college, then we gotta play at least 2.


Well, I'm not in high school yet, so I don't really need to join that soon. It would be helpful


Sub1Hour said:


> I know right? Its got the same nonstop action that you find in lacrosse but spectators can actually see the ball! All jokes aside it does look very fun and has its fair share of nasty hits that everyone loves from football and lacrosse combined with interesting rules.


Yeah. It's better then football in the sense that it's always exciting.


Etotheipi said:


> I played Ultimate Frisbee fairly often before quarantine, but now I dont. Besides that I'm a total potato.


No I'm the potato!


Sub1Hour said:


> That was the only game, and last game he ever played without a cup. I have never played in a game without one, and now I never will play in a game without one, and I'm sure the rest of the defenders took notice as well. Safety first kids. Also, those kids on your team just need to witness someone getting just drilled by a wayward shot and I'm sure they will wise right up.


Oooouuuuucccccchhhhh x 2.


----------



## y235 (May 20, 2020)

No bouldering/rock-climbing on the list


----------



## Etotheipi (May 20, 2020)

y235 said:


> No bouldering/rock-climbing on the list


Bouldering is amazing when I get to do it. Also hiking is fun, does that count a sport?


----------



## cringeycuber101 (May 20, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Tennis and table tennis here, I play tennis competitively at a decently high level (but I'm not very good rn due the courts being shut down). If you count gaming as a sport, I'm decent at Minecraft


Gaming is not a sport.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 20, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> I do track and cross country competitively. I also have thought about doing a park run, but there are only two in my state. I may look into them once the quarantine ends. I also used to do soccer for quite a while.


I'm in both of those, too! What events do you do in track?


----------



## KingCanyon (May 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I'm in both of those, too! What events do you do in track?


I do the 1600 and 3200 meters. I sometimes also do the 800.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 20, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> I do the 1600 and 3200 meters. I sometimes also do the 800.


Long distance, huh? I do the 100, 200 (and all relays related), and high jump, but I was thinking about trying the 800 this season (before all of this happened, obviously). Do you do any field events?

#TrackAndFieldNerd


----------



## brododragon (May 20, 2020)

Who's the third lax person.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 20, 2020)

If you click on the poll it tells you who voted for what. Ayce is the third lacrosse player.


----------



## brododragon (May 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> If you click on the poll it tells you who voted for what. Ayce is the third lacrosse player.


Me = Stupid.


----------



## KingCanyon (May 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Long distance, huh? I do the 100, 200 (and all relays related), and high jump, but I was thinking about trying the 800 this season (before all of this happened, obviously). Do you do any field events?
> 
> #TrackAndFieldNerd


I don’t do any fields events right now, but I did long jump in middle school because I had time to. Now in high school, practices are a lot longer, so I don’t really have time to do field events with homework. My main sort is cross country with the 5K though. I’m hoping to go under 18 next season if not faster. My PR is a 19:04 from last season. I’m at elevation though, so I could most likely do 18:30 if at sea level.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 20, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> I don’t do any fields events right now, but I did long jump in middle school because I had time to. Now in high school, practices are a lot longer, so I don’t really have time to do field events with homework. My main sort is cross country with the 5K though. I’m hoping to go under 18 next season if not faster. My PR is a 19:04 from last season. I’m at elevation though, so I could most likely do 18:30 if at sea level.


Good training though, isn't that what the top athletes do every so often?


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 20, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> I don’t do any fields events right now, but I did long jump in middle school because I had time to. Now in high school, practices are a lot longer, so I don’t really have time to do field events with homework.


I was going to do long jump, but I was just messing around and tried 1 high jump, then my coach told me that I'd be good at it. I was the best on the team for 1 meet until my friend tried it, and his best jump is 2 inches higher than mine.


KingCanyon said:


> My main sort is cross country with the 5K though. I’m hoping to go under 18 next season if not faster. My PR is a 19:04 from last season. I’m at elevation though, so I could most likely do 18:30 if at sea level.


I'm not nearly that good. (I'm only in middle school, though.) I ran 1 meet for JV (which was my one and only 5K, in middle school we only run 2 miles) and got 25:48.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Good training though, isn't that what the top athletes do every so often?


I live at like 4500 feet and its very good for your lungs to train at high elevations, like where I live. I played in a football tournament in Mesquite Nevada (3000 ft lower than where I live) and it was much easier to keep yourself from getting winded. I have not played in any tournaments at that low of an elevation but it's much easier to get air into your lungs since there is so much more of it. The only issue I have is the moist air since it makes everything feel too heavy, but I live in the 2nd dryest state so I might just be whining about something that is not a problem once you are used to it. Also since a lot of you guys are runners, how much of an effect does doing long-distance running help with short energy bursts? When you play line in football you have to give 200% for only about 5-7 seconds per play (on avg) and I want to know if long distance can help with that stuff.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Also since a lot of you guys are runners, how much of an effect does doing long-distance running help with short energy bursts? When you play line in football you have to give 200% for only about 5-7 seconds per play (on avg) and I want to know if long distance can help with that stuff.


After cross-country season, I was a lot better at sprinting, which is kind of the same thing, giving short spurts of energy for a short amount of time. I would definitely recommend going on about a 1 mile run to start, and slowly working your way up. Maybe 1 mile for a week, then 1.5 the next week, and so on until maybe about 4-5 miles.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Also since a lot of you guys are runners, how much of an effect does doing long-distance running help with short energy bursts? When you play line in football you have to give 200% for only about 5-7 seconds per play (on avg) and I want to know if long distance can help with that stuff.


Doing long distance runs and especially doing it with a weighted vest or something like that will help, it would make it easier to give 200% for 5-7 seconds for an entire game, you wouldn't get as tired at the end.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Doing long distance runs and especially doing it with a weighted vest or something like that will help, it would make it easier to give 200% for 5-7 seconds for an entire game, you wouldn't get as tired at the end.


I HATE THOSE THINGS. Okay, that might be a little bit of an exaggeration. I can see how the weighted vest could help with explosiveness and such. My stamina is not very good but since I started lacrosse it got better on account of pure nonstop action. I also was wondering if any of you guys use hills for running. There is a pretty sizeable hill next to my HS and we run down it all the time for speed training (also running up helps with stamina).


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I HATE THOSE THINGS. Okay, that might be a little bit of an exaggeration. I can see how the weighted vest could help with explosiveness and such. My stamina is not very good but since I started lacrosse it got better on account of pure nonstop action. I also was wondering if any of you guys use hills for running. There is a pretty sizeable hill next to my HS and we run down it all the time for speed training (also running up helps with stamina).


If you hate weighted vests you can run without them, you just might want to run a little longer or faster.

One thing I do is I run 5 miles or so in total(start with less distance if you haven't run longer distances before) and I run a 3/4ths of a mile at around 150-160 BPM, and I sprint the last quarter around 180-200 BPM. This trains you to be able to be explosive even when you are exhausted.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> One thing I do is I run 5 miles or so in total


Dang, the most I run at once is 1 mile during PE. I don't do long distance at all since you don't really need it if you play line since your goal is to be faster then the person in front of you for 1 step. But now that I have started playing lacrosse, I am planning on doing more long-distance running to help boost my stamina because I really need it. Also, @brododragon what stick do you use? I have a school stick (the head is a Maverik Havok but I have no clue what the shaft is) that I like as a backup but my main stick is the STX Stallion 200 D pole.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Dang, the most I run at once is 1 mile during PE. I don't do long distance at all since you don't really need it if you play line since your goal is to be faster then the person in front of you for 1 step. But now that I have started playing lacrosse, I am planning on doing more long-distance running to help boost my stamina because I really need it.


I am so light though so it isn't very hard, I used to be running 18 miles a week but have been lazy lately I weigh around 70 pounds lol.


----------



## Etotheipi (May 20, 2020)

I might start running, my stamina sucks. We'll see if I get unlazy enough to get into a routine lol


----------



## cuber314159 (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I live at like 4500 feet and its very good for your lungs to train at high elevations, like where I live. I played in a football tournament in Mesquite Nevada (3000 ft lower than where I live) and it was much easier to keep yourself from getting winded. I have not played in any tournaments at that low of an elevation but it's much easier to get air into your lungs since there is so much more of it. The only issue I have is the moist air since it makes everything feel too heavy, but I live in the 2nd dryest state so I might just be whining about something that is not a problem once you are used to it. Also since a lot of you guys are runners, how much of an effect does doing long-distance running help with short energy bursts? When you play line in football you have to give 200% for only about 5-7 seconds per play (on avg) and I want to know if long distance can help with that stuff.


I've never been good at football but on the odd occasion I have played I have found myself able to run as fast as I need and not get tired out (I also find myself as the person to get the ball if it goes far off the pitch). I don't know if it really helps much with football but I don't see how it can hurt it.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> I've never been good at football but on the odd occasion I have played I have found myself able to run as fast as I need and not get tired out (I also find myself as the person to get the ball if it goes far off the pitch). I don't know if it really helps much with football but I don't see how it can hurt it.


I'm talking about American football. FYI The position that I play (defensive tackle) requires you to put maximum effort into a few seconds. Check out this video that shows some highlights from one of the best D tackle prospects in the nation, Javon Kinlaw (#3) (that just got drafted by my 49ers and I am very excited to see him in the red and gold).


Owen Morrison said:


> I am so light though so it isn't very hard, I used to be running 18 miles a week but have been lazy lately I weigh around 70 pounds lol.


When you have to weigh as much as a lineman does it can be quite difficult to run that much. Being a lineman requires you to have a lot of meat on your bones. (Not, it's not all fat. In fact, most linemen have a ton of muscle and are some of the strongest people out there) not to mention how much strain goes on your knees while playing on the line.


----------



## KingCanyon (May 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I was going to do long jump, but I was just messing around and tried 1 high jump, then my coach told me that I'd be good at it. I was the best on the team for 1 meet until my friend tried it, and his best jump is 2 inches higher than mine.
> 
> I'm not nearly that good. (I'm only in middle school, though.) I ran 1 meet for JV (which was my one and only 5K, in middle school we only run 2 miles) and got 25:48.


25 minutes is still quite good for a middle schooler. You'll be pretty good if you keep at it during high school. The key is to do mileage over the offseason and structure that by mileage or time per week. Gradually increase it until you get to your season. You'll most likely be a lot faster than anticipated.


----------



## KingCanyon (May 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am so light though so it isn't very hard, I used to be running 18 miles a week but have been lazy lately I weigh around 70 pounds lol.


I have been lazy lately too, but lazy for me is 15-18 miles a week and not lazy is 25-30+ miles.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'm talking about American football


Oh right, I forgot about that, I don't know much about American football.


----------



## Habsen (May 20, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> I lift weights.


What kind of weightlifting do you do? Olympic weightlifting, powerlifting, bodybuilding, etc.?
I'm just asking because I also lift weights, mainly for strength development to increase the performance in my main sport, which is rowing.


----------



## CodingCuber (May 20, 2020)

I’ve been playing soccer for about 5-6 years and I love it.


----------



## alexiscubing (May 20, 2020)

for the 5km runners, how old are you, because you are both a lot better thn me and I am fairly decent for my age - low 23 when I was 12 (now 13 very out of practice)


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 20, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Oh right, I forgot about that, I don't know much about American football.


Nobody really does, not even actual Americans.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Nobody really does, not even actual Americans.


Wait a minute, you don't spend all night watching a football game on Superbowl Sunday then console yourself for hours on end the following day because the refs did not make an easy call and cost your team the game???? Amateur

IT STILL HURTS


----------



## KingCanyon (May 20, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> for the 5km runners, how old are you, because you are both a lot better thn me and I am fairly decent for my age - low 23 when I was 12 (now 13 very out of practice)


I’m 16 right now, but will be 17 soon.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 21, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> for the 5km runners, how old are you, because you are both a lot better thn me and I am fairly decent for my age - low 23 when I was 12 (now 13 very out of practice)


I'm 14, but I've only run 1 5K; 25:48.


----------



## brododragon (May 21, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Dang, the most I run at once is 1 mile during PE.


Same here, and only in elementary school. I think my fastest mile was like a 10:45 and that was in 4th grade, got worse ever since.


Sub1Hour said:


> Also, @brododragon what stick do you use? I have a school stick (the head is a Maverik Havok but I have no clue what the shaft is) that I like as a backup but my main stick is the STX Stallion 200 D pole.


Nike Vapor Head/Vandal Stick. All I did was take the third shooting string off and mess with the tensions a bit and it was great. The head does warp easily, but it doesn't affect anything too much. It's pretty popular, so you could probably find it at Dick's Sporting Goods.


Etotheipi said:


> I might start running, my stamina sucks. We'll see if I get unlazy enough to get into a routine lol


Hah, puny mortal. My stamina is non-existent.


CodingCuber said:


> I’ve been playing soccer for about 5-6 years and I love it.


I used to like soccer, but my coach never played me. Finally, at the 3rd to last game of the season, my dad talked to her. (Keep in mind: the last two games where black-flag weather.) So, in the 2nd to last game, she let me play the whole first half. To my surprise, she also made me start the second half. I motioned that I needed a break, so she subbed me out. But then, five minutes later, I was subbed back in. After the game, I couldn't speak because of exhaustion. The last game was similar. Oh, and to add on to that, I was congested and I have basically no stamina, so that was fun. I overheard her telling the assistant coach that I was carrying the team, so that's why she put my in the whole game. That's the last year I played soccer.


----------



## CodingCuber (May 21, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Same here, and only in elementary school. I think my fastest mile was like a 10:45 and that was in 4th grade, got worse ever since.
> 
> Nike Vapor Head/Vandal Stick. All I did was take the third shooting string off and mess with the tensions a bit and it was great. The head does warp easily, but it doesn't affect anything too much. It's pretty popular, so you could probably find it at Dick's Sporting Goods.
> 
> ...


wow ok


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 21, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Wait a minute, you don't spend all night watching a football game on Superbowl Sunday then console yourself for hours on end the following day because the refs did not make an easy call and cost your team the game???? Amateur
> 
> IT STILL HURTS


Absolute amatuer, you are correct.

I ain't got nothing to hurt BOOOIIIIISSS


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 21, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Wait a minute, you don't spend all night watching a football game on Superbowl Sunday then console yourself for hours on end the following day because the refs did not make an easy call and cost your team the game???? Amateur
> 
> IT STILL HURTS


At least your team actually made it to the Super Bowl (I mean, we have, but not in forever)...

#WeWantANewQB
#Overpaid
#Why'dYouTradeDiggs

...Should I keep going?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> At least your team actually made it to the Super Bowl (I mean, we have, but not in forever)...
> 
> #WeWantANewQB
> #Overpaid
> ...


Nah. At least Bill O'Brien is not your GM am I right?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 21, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Good training though, isn't that what the top athletes do every so often?


yeaI lots of elite runners and triathletes train in Boulder here in Colorado for a few months a year because of the altitude. 



KingCanyon said:


> I don’t do any fields events right now, but I did long jump in middle school because I had time to. Now in high school, practices are a lot longer, so I don’t really have time to do field events with homework. My main sort is cross country with the 5K though. I’m hoping to go under 18 next season if not faster. My PR is a 19:04 from last season. I’m at elevation though, so I could most likely do 18:30 if at sea level.


GET IT! Breaking the 18 minute barrier is a fun milestone.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 21, 2020)

Almost No one in the community plays cricket


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 21, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I got a serious question, Why are there very few cubers that play contact sports. There is only 1 guy I know that has played contact sports and also cubes (he doesn't anymore)


i play cricket and football


----------



## cuber314159 (May 21, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> for the 5km runners, how old are you, because you are both a lot better thn me and I am fairly decent for my age - low 23 when I was 12 (now 13 very out of practice)


I'm 17 but I got my current PB when I was 16, hoping to beat it when lockdown is finally over.


----------



## Ayce (May 21, 2020)

Lacrosse, Soccer, Hockey, Track


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 21, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Nobody really does, not even actual Americans.


Excuse me?


Sub1Hour said:


> refs did not make an easy call


That’s because there was no call to be made


----------



## Ayce (May 21, 2020)

My 5k best is around 20 minutes


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 21, 2020)

My pb at 800 m is 2min


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 21, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> That’s because there was no call to be made


Hmm, I think you are right. Why don't we take a look at this "Pass interference" from my boy Georgie 




I think that soccer players (no offense but the pros flop hard) have been tapped harder then that without trying to fake an injury. Like was that really enough to warrant a PI?


----------



## Ayce (May 21, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Hmm, I think you are right. Why don't we take a look at this "Pass interference" from my boy Georgie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The refs in hockey are garbage. The refs in soccer are trash. Lacrosse refs are ok but nothing close to amazing.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 21, 2020)

Ayce said:


> The refs in hockey are garbage. The refs in soccer are trash. Lacrosse refs are ok but nothing close to amazing.


As a referee myself I think that you are right about there being some bad refs. Most of the time though, they are just an honest and good person looking to get some extra money and just trying to make an honest earning and then get crap from parents that care too much about a 7th-grade rec basketball game. I don't ref anything aside from basketball as of right now since winter is really the only time I'm not playing sports so I can't comment on any of your examples but I can tell you that referees in basketball are given so much crap they don't deserve. I do think that professional and NCAA referees deserve to be more criticized because that is not only their full-time job but they also have to go through much more in-depth training then HS or rec/club refs. But when it comes to stuff like recreation, people care way too much then they should, especially the fans that aren't even playing.


----------



## KingCanyon (May 21, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> My pb at 800 m is 1m50 ish


That's insane!


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 22, 2020)

My martial arts instructors recently re-opened their gym for the higher level students. I was so sore afterwards from not having done anything for the last 2 months LOL


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 22, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> My martial arts instructors recently re-opened their gym for the higher level students. I was so sore afterwards from not having done anything for the last 2 months LOL


I feel you. Yesterday I had football conditioning, then I did some 5 on 5 lacrosse scrimmages and that killed me. It was like 1 hour of running + 1 on 1 lineman matchups + playing lacrosse for 2 hours (Its very taxing on the body to play lacrosse in any position for 2 hours straight). The worst part is I had to bike home from the field with all my stuff including my 6-foot stick . By the time I got back my muscles felt so awful, like if you were to have jello for legs but it was the stiffest jello that has ever existed. At least I have a lot of lacrosse balls that I use to roll out with.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 22, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> My pb at 800 m is 1m50 ish


Me sitting here with a 1:13 400 M.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 22, 2020)

puny mortal hahahhahaha


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 22, 2020)

My PB is 5m in .02 seconds 
(I started a 7x7 solve and after the 6 minutes it took me to solve it, I had to go pee really bad so I stopped my timer, ran to the bathroom, and set the WR for 5m dash).


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 22, 2020)

Impressive


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 22, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Impressive


Thanks, it's the crowning achievement of my life.

my life is sad


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 22, 2020)

Atleast ur part of the mgc cult


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 22, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Atleast ur part of the mgc cult


Can you use quotes? I rarely see posts directed at me unless they quote or mention me.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 22, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Can you use quotes? I rarely see posts directed at me unless they quote or mention me.






hello darkness my old friend


----------



## SaMn37 (May 22, 2020)

I go on long runs with heavy stuff on my back on Death Stranding


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (May 25, 2020)

sorry guys for being late, but i play basketball (guard-center cause in my country at my age, people are usually shorter than me). id say im decent, and also think i shoulda got chosen for basketball tryouts in my school but oh well. im 5’6” at 13 and my vertical is about 25”.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 25, 2020)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> sorry guys for being late, but i play basketball (guard-center cause in my country at my age, people are usually shorter than me). id say im decent, and also think i shoulda got chosen for basketball tryouts in my school but oh well. im 5’6” at 13 and my vertical is about 25”.


I am over here at 4'7" at 13


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (May 25, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am over here at 4'7" at 13


Dont worry, you may get a MAJOR growth spurt later in life, gotta keep believing bro.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 25, 2020)

I am 160 cm at 12


----------



## YOFRODABEAST (May 25, 2020)

What About Boxing?


----------



## Phyun (May 25, 2020)

Am I the only one who plays field hockey? I play at a fairly high level (State Division 1 Men) and also do a lot of running. (track and XC)


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 26, 2020)

Phyun said:


> Am I the only one who plays field hockey? I play at a fairly high level (State Division 1 Men) and also do a lot of running. (track and XC)


Running gang!


----------



## xcross (May 26, 2020)

I play alot of basketball. I probably play basketball more than I cube. Point Guard, 10+ assists per game, 10+ points per game, second best team in our province, and I was DPOTY.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (May 26, 2020)

i also played ultimate frisbee for a short period of time when my school had it for my level for sports day. pretty fun imo and a very underrated sport. catching a long throw is a very satisfying feeling for me. (note: we didnt use the regulation size type of fields my former school wasn’t that big)


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 26, 2020)

YOFRODABEAST said:


> What About Boxing?


Boxing falls under martial arts


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

Well, I just started football training yesterday. It feels weird waking up at 5:45 after sleeping in for 2 months but at least now I have something to do. Anyone else starting sports back up?


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Anyone else starting sports back up?


Sailing season started last week.


----------



## Zubin Park (Jun 2, 2020)

Hockey season's starting up for me


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 2, 2020)

Disc golf tournaments are starting again where I live.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 2, 2020)

Gaming started up a while back.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, I just started football training yesterday. It feels weird waking up at 5:45 after sleeping in for 2 months but at least now I have something to do. Anyone else starting sports back up?


Yep! Cross country summer training started yesterday. It was nice seeing other people even if we needed temperature checks and some social distancing.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 2, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> Yep! Cross country summer training started yesterday. It was nice seeing other people even if we needed masks and some social distancing.


You had to wear a mask while running? that would be brutal...


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> Yep! Cross country summer training started yesterday. It was nice seeing other people even if we needed masks and some social distancing.


Nice, It felt weird to me seeing people again as well. It's still kind of weird since there are restrictions on how many people can be in the weight room at one time so we had to split our team in 3 for morning workouts. At least the plus is that all the freshmen are in their own group for weights and they have to go to their own practice so we don't have to deal with them. No, I don't think that all freshmen are evil and bad and suck, there are some good ones. But there certainly are some, especially when the workouts first start.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Nice, It felt weird to me seeing people again as well. It's still kind of weird since there are restrictions on how many people can be in the weight room at one time so we had to split our team in 3 for morning workouts. At least the plus is that all the freshmen are in their own group for weights and they have to go to their own practice so we don't have to deal with them. No, I don't think that all freshmen are evil and bad and suck, there are some good ones. But there certainly are some, especially when the workouts first start.


Oops, I meant temperature checks not masks. If we needed masks I wouldn’t be running with them.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 2, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> You had to wear a mask while running? that would be brutal...


Thankfully not. That was just a typo.


----------



## HaHaHaHeeHeeHee (Jun 2, 2020)

where is @PingPongCuber


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 2, 2020)

HaHaHaHeeHeeHee said:


> where is @PingPongCuber



Lol, I wouldn’t describe myself as super athletic. I play tennis and ping pong (surprisingly), and living in Colorado I do a lot of hiking, biking in swimming, but I’m not very competitive in anything besides cubing really.

Edit: 


fun at the joy said:


> Sailing season started last week.


@fun at the joy Yeah sailing! I guess I compete in that too, there are annual regattas that I will do. Not many Catalina 22s up here though


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 2, 2020)

Hey guys, PingPongCuber told me about this page. Got myself a love for table tennis also. Have been playing for 10 years this july. hopefully going semi pro next season  From the UK


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 2, 2020)

LiamSquirrell said:


> Hey guys, PingPongCuber told me about this page. Got myself a love for table tennis also. Have been playing for 10 years this july. hopefully going semi pro next season  From the UK


That's cool!


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 2, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> That's cool!


thought id try and get back into cubing. Really looking for people to help me get past my 20 second threshold as theres no one local to me who can solve it under a minute that i know of


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 2, 2020)

Hey, I'm making critique videos for my yt channel and I want someone who averages just over 20 seconds like you. If you want to be critiqued PM me a 1st person video of a typical average of 5 for you and send me the scrambles and I'd be glad to critique it


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 2, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Hey, I'm making critique videos for my yt channel and I want someone who averages just over 20 seconds like you. If you want to be critiqued PM me a 1st person video of a typical average of 5 for you and send me the scrambles and I'd be glad to critique it


that would be brilliant! ill get that for you ASAP


----------



## Phyun (Jun 2, 2020)

here in tassie we've got no sport happening at the moment, and probably not going to be any for a few weeks, and field hockey isn't going ahead at all sadly. the upside is that we've pretty much completely eradicated the virus here, so they are being kinda strict to prevent another outbreak. currently all I can do is run a lot, on my own.


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 2, 2020)

same goes for the UK at the moment. Only just opening shops back up. But our government is stupid and is reopening things even though were still getting 300+ deaths per day. I work at a KFC and apparently thats considered an essential shop so we never should have shut. Funny that, didn't know fast food was essential ... hmmm


----------



## ProStar (Jun 2, 2020)

LiamSquirrell said:


> But our government is stupid and is reopening things even though were still getting 300+ deaths per day.



In 2018 the UK had just over 616,000 deaths. That's 1,687 deaths a day. I'm not a genius, but 300 is much less than 1,687.

Source

616000 / 365 = 1687.671233


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 2, 2020)

virus wise we still have all the deaths? i understand it may seem such an extremely small number as america has had such large numbers. I live in the same area where the majority of the cases and deaths are happening also... so that is a minus


----------



## ProStar (Jun 2, 2020)

LiamSquirrell said:


> virus wise we still have all the deaths? i understand it may seem such an extremely small number as america has had such large numbers. I live in the same area where the majority of the cases and deaths are happening also... so that is a minus





ProStar said:


> In 2018 *the UK* had just over 616,000 deaths. That's 1,687 deaths a day. I'm not a genius, but 300 is much less than 1,687.
> 
> Source
> 
> 616000 / 365 = 1687.671233


----------



## Phyun (Jun 3, 2020)

I think Liam is just meaning deaths from the virus, so 300 on top of the average deaths.
in Australia we've had a total of 103 deaths overall, so we have had nothing on what other places have had.


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 3, 2020)

yeah. Just virus specific. not overall. God knows what those statistics are. so 300 odd, plus average per day due to virus +


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> biking in swimming


Doesn't your bike get rusty?


----------



## HaHaHaHeeHeeHee (Jun 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Doesn't your bike get rusty?


lol gangsta
I do track in the pool


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm unsettled at the amount of people who play ping pong as their main sport. (it's the answer you give when you don't want to tell anybody you don't do sports and instead sit in your house and do pyraminx ao100s)

Although Ping Pong does look quite legit let me say.


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 3, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I'm unsettled at the amount of people who play ping pong as their main sport. (it's the answer you give when you don't want to tell anybody you don't do sports and instead sit in your house and do pyraminx ao100s)
> 
> Although Ping Pong does look quite legit let me say.


Just to be the first to say, its called table tennis, not ping pong. They're two separate sports. Also, its been shown that cubing helps increase the speed of reactions when playing on the table. We do drills such as solving and playing, moving one piece after each shot and so on. Hugo calderano is a major example. One of the worlds greatest table tennis players solves in 10 seconds i believe. And it's being implemented all over the world using cubes in table tennis, aswell as chess believe it or not


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 3, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I'm unsettled at the amount of people who play ping pong as their main sport. (it's the answer you give when you don't want to tell anybody you don't do sports and instead sit in your house and do pyraminx ao100s)
> 
> Although Ping Pong does look quite legit let me say.


what is so unsettling??? It is a great sport, and looking at this thread, it is one of a big variety. table tennis is a prefered sport of many because it is easy to setup and u can play inside your house, so a lot easier to do during quarantine


----------



## Tiv0w (Jun 3, 2020)

@Sub1Hour I play a contact sport: handball. I've been playing for 13 years, both as a field player (lots of direct contact) and for the last 3 years as a goalie (lots of direct contact with the ball)


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 3, 2020)

Tiv0w said:


> @Sub1Hour I play a contact sport: handball. I've been playing for 13 years, both as a field player (lots of direct contact) and for the last 3 years as a goalie (lots of direct contact with the ball)


I've always been fascinated with handball. i watch it and you see people bounce the ball a lot. Is that a rule or just something that you do? i wish i could get involved in another sport if i wasn't so indulged in one already


----------



## Tiv0w (Jun 3, 2020)

LiamSquirrell said:


> I've always been fascinated with handball. i watch it and you see people bounce the ball a lot. Is that a rule or just something that you do? i wish i could get involved in another sport if i wasn't so indulged in one already


3 rules explain the high frequency of bounces: 

you can only make 3 footsteps with the ball in hand;
if you're dribbling the ball (like in basketball) you can make as many footsteps as you want;
if you're static for 3 seconds or more with the ball in hand, it's a fault and the referee gives the ball to the opposite team.
So essentially, if you need to travel a long distance, you need to dribble, otherwise you're limited to only 3 steps. But the ball in hand is the better option if you need to go in the opponent's defense, because you can protect it with your body.


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 3, 2020)

Tiv0w said:


> 3 rules explain the high frequency of bounces:
> 
> you can only make 3 footsteps with the ball in hand;
> if you're dribbling the ball (like in basketball) you can make as many footsteps as you want;
> ...


Ahhh. I like it! I might look for clubs nearby. Im extremely intrigued. I also feel like i have a good throwing arm


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, I just started football training yesterday. It feels weird waking up at 5:45 after sleeping in for 2 months but at least now I have something to do. Anyone else starting sports back up?


I wish. My cross-country coach does send out monthly workout plans, though.


KingCanyon said:


> Yep! Cross country summer training started yesterday. It was nice seeing other people even if we needed temperature checks and some social distancing.


Dang, I don't start until August.


NevEr_QeyX said:


> I'm unsettled at the amount of people who play ping pong as their main sport. (it's the answer you give when you don't want to tell anybody you don't do sports and instead sit in your house and do pyraminx ao100s)
> 
> Although Ping Pong does look quite legit let me say.


I love playing ping-pong for fun. We have a pool table in our basement that came with a ping-pong table top. And pyraminx? Really? Why would you do an Ao100 on pyraminx instead of playing sports? (Skewb would be worse, though.)


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> what is so unsettling??? It is a great sport, and looking at this thread, it is one of a big variety. table tennis is a prefered sport of many because it is easy to setup and u can play inside your house, so a lot easier to do during quarantine


It kinda takes the sport out of sport.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 3, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I'm unsettled at the amount of people who play ping pong as their main sport. (it's the answer you give when you don't want to tell anybody you don't do sports and instead sit in your house and do pyraminx ao100s)
> 
> Although Ping Pong does look quite legit let me say.




I dont know why that's unsettling, it is the 6th most popular sport in the world according to a lot of sites, and on Colorado sports betting has just been legalized and Table Tennis is dominating as the most popular sport that fans are betting on, so it makes sense that there are a lot of people who do it. Kian Mansour, Mats Valk, Kevin Hays, and Antoine Cantin all play at least casually and many other cubers have said they play competitively. More people on the poll said they liked wrestling, a much less popular sport so if anything should be unsettling it would be that.


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> It kinda takes the sport out of sport.


What do you mean?


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

LiamSquirrell said:


> What do you mean?


Sports are athletic.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Sports are athletic.



What’s not athletic about Table Tennis? Did you not see the video sent, or any other videos? It’s an Olympic sport, which definitely qualifies it as athletic


----------



## eyeballboi (Jun 3, 2020)

I fence why was that not on there?


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> What’s not athletic about Table Tennis? Did you not see the video sent, or any other videos? It’s an Olympic sport, which definitely qualifies it as athletic


You don't do that much physical work?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You don't do that much physical work?



You will burn about 500 calories an hour paying Table Tennis, which is more than baseball, golf, disc golf, cricket, and a lot more than voleyball. You obviously dont know much about the sport


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 3, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> You will burn about 500 calories an hour paying Table Tennis, which is more than baseball, golf, disc golf, cricket, and a lot more than voleyball. You obviously dont know much about the sport


I'd think that'd depend a lot on your level though, when I play table tennis I'm standing pretty much in place and just slapping the ball, since I'm bad. But the people in the vid above were burning more for sure.


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 3, 2020)

Reading some of these responses l, it's actually insulting please do your research before insulting a sport it's one of the fastest ball sports in the world having only 0.1 to 0.2 seconds to react. The fastest ball ever hit wad at 90kph. Please educate yourself before calling this sport "non athletic" and "standing around not doing much". Chess is a sport. You only sit there but these athletes will be thinking non stop sweating their asses off. There's many "sports" i wouldnt consider a sport, but i dont insult anyone


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> You will burn about 500 calories an hour paying Table Tennis, which is more than baseball, golf, disc golf, cricket, and a lot more than voleyball. You obviously dont know much about the sport


That's only for professionals. Also, the* average* person burns 350-500 calories. Don't twist the facts to prove your point. 200-350 is table tennis for the average person.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> That's only for professionals. Also, the* average* person burns 350-500 calories. Don't twist the facts to prove your point. 200-350 is table tennis for the average person.



Nope. My sources say that learning footwork and techniques brings it to 500, and other sources say you can get to 900-1000 an hour with training. The 200-350 range is for a beginner that would stand still. You’re the one twisting the facts here. I find your accusations very hypocritical and your researching has been very poor.


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 3, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Nope. My sources say that learning footwork and techniques brings it to 500, and other sources say you can get to 900-1000 an hour with training. The 200-350 range is for a beginner that would stand still. You’re the one twisting the facts here. I find your accusations very hypocritical and your researching has been very poor.


It's rather upsetting to see people arguing and insulting the sport we love so much. I thought the cubing community was friendly... Turns out, everyone just wants to 1 up each other any sport burns different amounts of calories. It depends how active you are. I can comfortably say i burn more calories playing table tennis than i do football. Itsall about perspective and how hard you actually work to achieve the goals you want


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

LiamSquirrell said:


> Chess is a sport


Brain sport. There's a difference.


LiamSquirrell said:


> You only sit there but these athletes will be thinking non stop sweating their asses off


I'm just saying it's not _as_ athletic as almost any other sport.


LiamSquirrell said:


> it's actually insulting please do your research


That's what I'm trying to get others to do.


PingPongCuber said:


> Nope. My sources say that learning footwork and techniques brings it to 500, and other sources say you can get to 900-1000 an hour with training. The 200-350 range is for a beginner that would stand still. You’re the one twisting the facts here. I find your accusations very hypocritical and your researching has been very poor.


200-350 is for an average person. For baseball, the average person burns 500. You can't compare a pro table tennis player (that's doesn't seem like twisting the facts at all). Also, training is not the same as a game. You're almost always doing something during training. Not during a game. Tennis Table pros burn around 500 calories *in game*.


LiamSquirrell said:


> 0.1 to 0.2 seconds to react





LiamSquirrell said:


> The fastest ball ever hit wad at 90kph


That proves gaming should be a sport, too. Why doesn't my mom let me sit around all day playing video games?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> That proves gaming should be a sport, too. Why doesn't my mom let me sit around all day playing video games?


What was going 90 kph? Your remote when you lose?


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 3, 2020)

I am sorry if I said anything offensive, with my very limited knowledge of ping pong and the way I have played it 500 calories an hour seemed a bit much as I never got tired from ping ponging and jogging for an hour doesn't even burn that much.


I'm A Cuber said:


> What was going 90 kph? Your remote when you lose?


I think he was referring to reaction times.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> That proves gaming should be a sport, too. Why doesn't my mom let me sit around all day playing video games?


idk maybe because it doesn't have many physical benefits to other sports?


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 3, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> idk maybe because it doesn't have many physical benefits to other sports?


it was a sarcastic comment to show flaws in other peoples reasoning, don't take it too seriously lol


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 3, 2020)

1. Table tennis is the second most psychological sport, coming second to chess. You map out your game plan, your points before playing them.

2. It is one of the most athletic sports I've ever known. The cardio, stamina and leg strength required is unbelievable. strength i could only dream of achieving. 

3. Do your own research, rather than getting others to do it for you. That's where Chinese whispers come into play. You're talking to someone who is a qualified coach, umpire and upcoming semi pro player. I dont think there's much more that i need to know mentally.

4. You work harder in training yes, but when it comes to playing matches, you have to use your mental side, which also burns calories.

5. Lastly, errr... E-Sports? Ever heard of it? You literally win money for gaming?


----------



## Tiv0w (Jun 3, 2020)

The problem in your reasoning, @brododragon, is what you consider an "average" table tennis player. Almost everybody has ever played table tennis at least once, but way way less people tried kick-boxing. Table tennis is well more suited to casual players and thus you lower the entry barrier to the sport.
As a result, you get an average fairly lower in comparison to other sports.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

LiamSquirrell said:


> Turns out, everyone just wants to 1 up each other any sport burns different amounts of calories


You can talk to @PingPongCuber about claiming table tennis burns more calories than baseball.


LiamSquirrell said:


> 1. Table tennis is the second most psychological sport, coming second to chess. You map out your game plan, your points before playing them.


First off, source, secondly, there is lots of strategy in every sport. I want a reliable source to tell me that.


LiamSquirrell said:


> 2. It is one of the most athletic sports I've ever known. The cardio, stamina and leg strength required is unbelievable. strength i could only dream of achieving.


Almost every other sport has longer games, meaning more stamina. There is also more running in almost all sports.


LiamSquirrell said:


> 3. Do your own research, rather than getting others to do it for you. That's where Chinese whispers come into play. You're talking to someone who is a qualified coach, umpire and upcoming semi pro player. I dont think there's much more that i need to know mentally.


There is strategy in baseball. Also, I do my own research.
"Mom?"
"Yeah?"
Can you Google something for me?"
"You have your phone."
"But I'm too lazy."


LiamSquirrell said:


> 4. You work harder in training yes, but when it comes to playing matches, you have to use your mental side, which also burns calories.


Every sport has strategy.


LiamSquirrell said:


> 5. Lastly, errr... E-Sports? Ever heard of it? You literally win money for gaming?


Try to convince people that E-Sports is a sport like baseball is. According to you, it is.


If you're going to call me out for bad research, give sources for crazy facts like these.

I see that I can't have an opinion, so I guess I'll just not have them. If you could PM me about what my opinions should be (and throw on a personality).


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

Tiv0w said:


> The problem in your reasoning, @brododragon, is what you consider an "average" table tennis player. Almost everybody has ever played table tennis at least once, but way way less people tried kick-boxing. Table tennis is well more suited to casual players and thus you lower the entry barrier to the sport.
> As a result, you get an average fairly lower in comparison to other sports.


I looked it up, and it says a pro burns 500.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You can talk to @PingPongCuber about claiming table tennis burns more calories than baseball.
> 
> First off, source, secondly, there is lots of strategy in every sport. I want a reliable source to tell me that.
> 
> ...



You never actually gave your on sources though...

And also it was my post that was quoted when you said talk to PingPongCuber

@Tiv0w made some great points, and you responding with “I looked it up” isn’t a real great argument.


----------



## Tiv0w (Jun 3, 2020)

Calories burn is not everything. A pro heartbeat can raise to 200 pulsations in a longer point, and you may have many in a game. (200 pulsations per minute is the equivalent of a pro at the end of a 400 meters run)


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 3, 2020)

I postes a link to an average calorie burn, but i couldnt be bothered to wait for admin approval. It says 275 - 400. I will personally go and train for an hour tomorrow and report back on my findings. What better evidence can you get?


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 3, 2020)

I also haven't had time to stop and think how old the rest of this group is? I say it seems childish with petty replies, and that's probably because im talking to children. But i could be wrong


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 3, 2020)

LiamSquirrell said:


> I also haven't had time to stop and think how old the rest of this group is? I say it seems childish with petty replies, and that's probably because im talking to children. But i could be wrong


Yes, you are probably talking to mostly kids. I'd guess that most of the people here are around the 13 area, me included.


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 3, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Yes, you are probably talking to mostly kids. I'd guess that most of the people here are around the 13 area, me included.


Brilliant so it's like talking to a brick wall


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 3, 2020)

LiamSquirrell said:


> Brilliant so it's like talking to a brick wall


You are also acting child like, taking way too much offense for people merely being skeptical of the calorie burn of ping-pong, and then accusing people younger than you of being a brick wall. Kind of hypocritical I'd say. You being 8 years older doesn't magically make us comparatively stupid.


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 3, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> You are also acting child like, taking way too much offense for people merely being skeptical of the calorie burn of ping-pong, and then accusing people younger than you of being a brick wall. Kind of hypocritical I'd say. You being 8 years older doesn't magically make us comparatively stupid.


Im only stating the facts. Not here to poke holes or insult anyone. And i couldnt give a toss about calorie burning. Im just backing it being a sport when people say otherwise.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 3, 2020)

LiamSquirrell said:


> Im only stating the facts. Not here to poke holes or insult anyone. And i couldnt give a toss about calorie burning. Im just backing it being a sport when people say otherwise.


No one here is trying to insult anyone, except for maybe you as you called a good portion of the users here brick walls. Now we should stop before it escalates more.


----------



## Tiv0w (Jun 3, 2020)

LiamSquirrell said:


> Brilliant so it's like talking to a brick wall


@Etotheipi is right on this one, it was not needed. Don't talk too much with anyone who acts stubborn


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 3, 2020)

Tiv0w said:


> @Etotheipi is right on this one, it was not needed. Don't talk too much with anyone who acts stubborn


My brick wall comment was based on the fact you can never win against kids. They always want the last comment to "win" i only ever wanted to talk to other players and learn from cubers. Never wanted any issues. It's all gotten out of hand for no reason because "their sport is superior"


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 3, 2020)

Can we stop arguing over something completely dumb?


Table Tennis/Ping Pong meets the basic definition of a sport. End of story. There is no reason to carry on any longer.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 3, 2020)

Guys stop arguing over the calories burnt in Table Tennis, it doesn't really matter and everyone has their own opinion on which sports are fun and which sports are not.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I don't know how other to prove that you're wrong than to tell you to check again.
> 
> I know, I'm only taking about it because of PingPongCuber.
> 
> ...



That’s fine, but when you go on forums telling people that their sport is lazy that’s crossing the line. When you did that you provoked the whole confrontation


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 3, 2020)

Grade A+ entertainment, would watch this argument again. If you want my opinion, I think that wrapping the definition of sports around everything is bad, instead, we should have sport categories with well-defined characteristics that are clear and concise. The only major qualification for something being a sport, in my opinion, is you must be competing against someone else in a match or game or whatever for it to be a sport.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

LiamSquirrell said:


> Brilliant so it's like talking to a brick wall


You gotta love older people ruthlessly insulted young ones.


LiamSquirrell said:


> Im only stating the facts. Not here to poke holes or insult anyone. And i couldnt give a toss about calorie burning. Im just backing it being a sport when people say otherwise.


Ok. We have different opinions. Can you just let it go?


LiamSquirrell said:


> My brick wall comment was based on the fact you can never win against kids. They always want the last comment to "win" i only ever wanted to talk to other players and learn from cubers. Never wanted any issues. It's all gotten out of hand for no reason because "their sport is superior"


I don't even play baseball, just used it because PingPongCuber used it.


LiamSquirrell said:


> My brick wall comment was based on the fact you can never win against kids. They always want the last comment to "win" i only ever wanted to talk to other players and learn from cubers.


Last time I checked, brick walls don't win arguments. 

Also, can we just take a second to note how you're drawing this argument out so you can be right by talking about how we always draw arguments out so we can win. This I the dictionary definition of irony. (And it's also being a hypocrite).


PingPongCuber said:


> When you did that you provoked the whole confrontation


I have opinions. Is that okay?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You gotta love older people ruthlessly insulted young ones.
> 
> Ok. We have different opinions. Can you just let it go?
> 
> ...



You’re saying the same thing over and over.

You are allowed to have opinions obviously, but when you use them to insult other people by saying “It takes the sport out of sport” and “a sport should be athletic” after several people say they play table tennis, you are just being rude. It’s like if I said that skewb was a dumb event that doesn’t require skill (as an example, I don’t think that) on a thread about people’s favorite events after some people said they like skewb. Please don’t reply with “Am I allowed to have opinions” yet again.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 3, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> You’re saying the same thing over and over.
> 
> You are allowed to have opinions obviously, but when you use them to insult other people by saying “It takes the sport out of sport” and “a sport should be athletic” after several people say they play table tennis, you are just being rude. It’s like if I said that skewb was a dumb event that doesn’t require skill (as an example, I don’t think that) on a thread about people’s favorite events after some people said they like skewb. Please don’t reply with “Am I allowed to have opinions” yet again.


This feels like the OH debate. Lets all take a chill pill and talk about something else thats good about sports, like how the PLL (not the alg set I'm talking about the premiere lacrosse league) is gonna get a season that will be broadcasted in the Olympic Game's timeslot so more attention is brought to lacrosse!








Championship Series 2023 - Premier Lacrosse League


The fastest sport on two feet just got faster. Archers, Atlas, Chrome, and Whipsnakes will compete from February 22 - 26 under World Lacrosse Sixes rules.




premierlacrosseleague.com


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> This feels like the OH debate. Lets all take a chill pill and talk about something else thats good about sports, like how the PLL (not the alg set I'm talking about the premiere lacrosse league) is gonna get a season that will be broadcasted in the Olympic Game's timeslot so more attention is brought to lacrosse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait actually? This is the exposure we need!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 3, 2020)

Ahh the age old _______ Isn’t a real sport argument...who wants popcorn?!?!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 3, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> Ahh the age old _______ Isn’t a real sport argument...who wants popcorn?!?!


I would rather go practice some putts.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 3, 2020)

I got a way to solve an argument. We should add a new rule to ping pong: while the ball is on the other team's side you have to do jumping jacks


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 3, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I would rather go practice some putts.


Smart man! The sound of chains sure is a lot more satisfying...hardest part of the game IMO.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

I think @alexiscubing didn't like what I had to say. Whatever, I've got enough popcorn to watch a whole angrylution.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I got a way to solve an argument. We should add a new rule to ping pong: while the ball is on the other team's side you have to do jumping jacks


Think that table tennis at the recreational level could be considered more of an activity than a sport. That being said, table tennis at the pro level is definitely a sport. Watching a pro match can show you how much work each of the competitors are putting in.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 3, 2020)

so... table tennis is an olympic sport but still not a sport by some of you guys?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 3, 2020)

I am so sorry I even said anything, LOL.
What I meant @PingPongCuber and @LiamSquirrell was that I imagine that most people would say that they play table tennis because they played it once at a kid's birthday party and beat all the kids there and now think they are professionals. It also kinda sounds lame to an outsider (much like cubing) but I tried to remedy my joke with the fact that table tennis can get crazy as a match. As for the title, I just searched 'crazy ping pong' and picked the first video after watching the first few minutes.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 3, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> so... table tennis is an olympic sport but still not a sport by some of you guys?


Ever heard of shuffleboard or curling?


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Ever heard of shuffleboard or curling?


Have you ever watched Olympic Curling with literally anyone? It's just them making fun of it the whole sport.

It's just a prank.


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 3, 2020)

i didn't even know this was still continuing. Thought everyone had said their piece and moved on. I clearly created quite a stir. I understand people laugh at the sport, and thats okay, much like i imagine everyone laughs at us for cubing. We are all entitled to our own opinions, but obviously when it becomes vicious, it's time to step away. I apologise to anyone i feel i may have upset, i just intended on getting my opinion across. As a lover of this sport, i become very passionate and sometimes too hotheaded to see the problems i am causing myself in the long run. Some might say they are the same when it comes to cubing, but will never see it until hours after looking back on their moment of seeing red and going full on at any given issue they see. Like i said before, i have a lot of experience in this field, and try to be as educating as possible, but sometimes i come across too strong and some people don't like that, especially those i do not know. People that know me understand my passion therefore they accept my... confidence, as i'd call it. Again, if i have upset anyone in this thread, i apologise, i am just extremely passionate about my sport, much like people are with their religion, their country or their cubing.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 4, 2020)

LiamSquirrell said:


> i didn't even know this was still continuing. Thought everyone had said their piece and moved on. I clearly created quite a stir. I understand people laugh at the sport, and thats okay, much like i imagine everyone laughs at us for cubing. We are all entitled to our own opinions, but obviously when it becomes vicious, it's time to step away. I apologise to anyone i feel i may have upset, i just intended on getting my opinion across. As a lover of this sport, i become very passionate and sometimes too hotheaded to see the problems i am causing myself in the long run. Some might say they are the same when it comes to cubing, but will never see it until hours after looking back on their moment of seeing red and going full on at any given issue they see. Like i said before, i have a lot of experience in this field, and try to be as educating as possible, but sometimes i come across too strong and some people don't like that, especially those i do not know. People that know me understand my passion therefore they accept my... confidence, as i'd call it. Again, if i have upset anyone in this thread, i apologise, i am just extremely passionate about my sport, much like people are with their religion, their country or their cubing.


You are not alone in this believe me. Go look at the "Parents threw a way my cubes" thread and you will understand true argument.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 4, 2020)

Dang it. Right after I make popcorn it stops.


----------



## CubingNewfie (Jun 4, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Have you ever watched Olympic Curling with literally anyone? It's just them making fun of it the whole sport.
> 
> It's just a prank.


Pretty much the most famous person in my province is a curler. After leading Canada to Olympic gold, they named a Highway after him.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 4, 2020)

CubingNewfie said:


> Pretty much the most famous person in my province is a curler. After leading Canada to Olympic gold, they named a Highway after him.



That's pretty sad


----------



## brododragon (Jun 4, 2020)

CubingNewfie said:


> Pretty much the most famous person in my province is a curler. After leading Canada to Olympic gold, they named a Highway after him.


You're doing it wrong. You can't argue when you include this.


brododragon said:


> It's just a prank.



Enforced by MGC.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 4, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Have you ever watched Olympic Curling with literally anyone? It's just them making fun of it the whole sport.
> 
> It's just a prank.


Haha but seriously curling is shuffleboard meets chess at 10mph and even though it’s on ice no one wears skates.

I actually find curling extremely enjoyable to watch and found interest in it during the 2010 games...quite easy to poke fun at it though.

Side note, has anyone ever seen or played Hurling? It’s field hockey meets lacrosse and blew my mind when I watched a game in Ireland with some locals.

Edit: Don’t put your popcorn away yet...is Foosball a sport?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 4, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> Edit: Don’t put your popcorn away yet...is Foosball a sport?



No. If you have long arms you don't even have to move your feet, just twist your arms and move them back and forth


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 4, 2020)

Foosball FTW!!! Once I played against a six year old (idk exact age), my handicap was having to have my eyes shut the whole time. That was fun.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 4, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Foosball FTW!!! Once I played against a six year old (idk exact age), my handicap was having to have my eyes shut the whole time. That was fun.


My guy was MASHING


----------



## brododragon (Jun 4, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> I actually find curling extremely enjoyable to watch and found interest in it during the 2010 games...quite easy to poke fun at it though.


Yeah, same here. It's actually enjoying to watch them try to manipulate the other's shot to make it benifit them in cool ways.


EngineeringBrian said:


> Edit: Don’t put your popcorn away yet...is Foosball a sport?


It has fast reaction times, so it's as much as a sport as baseball.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 4, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Yeah, same here. It's actually *ENJOYABLE* to watch them try to manipulate the other's shot to make it benifit them in cool ways.
> 
> It has fast reaction times, so it's as much as a sport as baseball.


I'm pretty sure that having to have fast reaction times is not the thing holding sports back from the olympics. (cubing)


----------



## brododragon (Jun 4, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I'm pretty sure that having to have fast reaction times is not the thing holding sports back from the olympics. (cubing)


I'm referencing how someone's main argument was that it has fast reaction times.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 4, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I'm referencing how someone's main argument was that it has fast reaction times.


noted


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 4, 2020)

brododragon said:


> It has fast reaction times, so it's as much as a sport as baseball.


I still can't tell what makes baseball players belive that lacrosse players are inferior athletes to them. Good job, you swung a small piece of wood and ran about 30 yards. Now let me be the inferior athlete by guarding an extremely fast attackman and trying to keep him in front of my while simultaneously using my 6-foot metal rod to hit him and his stick all while using immaculate footwork for an hour. I don't want to offend any baseball players that *respect* other sports, but if you are one of those guys that craps on everything else that happens to be in the spring then re-evaluate your life choices and think about doing a sport that requires more than a 30-yard dash after a 4-minute period of close to nothing.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 4, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> re-evaluate your life choices and think about doing a sport that requires more than a 30-yard dash after a 4-minute period of close to nothing.


I don’t know, chawing sunflower seeds and copenhagen is hard work.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 4, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I still can't tell what makes baseball players belive that lacrosse players are inferior athletes to them. Good job, you swung a small piece of wood and ran about 30 yards. Now let me be the inferior athlete by guarding an extremely fast attackman and trying to keep him in front of my while simultaneously using my 6-foot metal rod to hit him and his stick all while using immaculate footwork for an hour. I don't want to offend any baseball players that *respect* other sports, but if you are one of those guys that craps on everything else that happens to be in the spring then re-evaluate your life choices and think about doing a sport that requires more than a 30-yard dash after a 4-minute period of close to nothing.


I was just referencing how someone said ping pong has fast reaction times so it's a sport. But yeah.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 4, 2020)

ye soz @brododragon and other that this got kinda heated, but i enjoy ping pong, and i dont like it being criticised. a sport is a sport guys, play what u want but dont diss others


----------



## brododragon (Jun 4, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> ye soz @brododragon and other that this got kinda heated, but i enjoy ping pong, and i dont like it being criticised. a sport is a sport guys, play what u want but dont diss others


*Popcorn sounds*
Not dissing, just sharing an opinion.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 4, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I'm pretty sure that having to have fast reaction times is not the thing holding sports back from the olympics. (cubing)


There’s a difference between competitive activities and sports. Cubing is not a sport because it requires little physical exertion, despite a fast reaction time being useful.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 4, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> There’s a difference between competitive activities and sports. Cubing is not a sport because it requires little physical exertion, despite a fast reaction time being useful.


The definition of sport does not include physical exertion. Chess and checkers are sports. So I dunno. I mean darts is a sport and most darts players aren't exactly fit!


----------



## ProStar (Jun 4, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> The definition of sport does not include physical exertion. Chess and checkers are sports. So I dunno. I mean darts is a sport and most darts players aren't exactly fit!



"an activity *involving physical exertion* and skill in which an individual or team competes against another or others for entertainment."

But I would say cubing qualifies for that. Try working out and then coming home and cubing; you will do significantly worse. This is because your muscles are tired. Your muscles being tired wouldn't matter if cubing didn't take some amount physical exertion


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> "an activity *involving physical exertion* and skill in which an individual or team competes against another or others for entertainment."
> 
> But I would say cubing qualifies for that. Try working out and then coming home and cubing; you will do significantly worse. This is because your muscles are tired. Your muscles being tired wouldn't matter if cubing didn't take some amount physical exertion


There are many different definitions, not all of them include the physical part, as chess, checkers, chinese chess, go and bridge are sports. I would also say snooker, pool, darts and so on don't really match the physical exertion qualification, but they're all sports too.

Having said that, I definitely think cubing is a sport.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> "an activity *involving physical exertion* and skill in which an individual or team competes against another or others for entertainment."
> 
> But I would say cubing qualifies for that. Try working out and then coming home and cubing; you will do significantly worse. This is because your muscles are tired. Your muscles being tired wouldn't matter if cubing didn't take some amount physical exertion


You ever try to max our your deadlift then try and cube? Fingers become useless for the rest of the day after doing heavy deadlifts, trust me it sucks.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 4, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> You ever try to max our your deadlift then try and cube? Fingers become useless for the rest of the day after doing heavy deadlifts, trust me it sucks.



I just said that


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I just said that


"T'was a mere example of a real thing in real life" - Benjamin Franklin probably


----------



## CuberL (Apr 14, 2021)

I think I'm late to this lol. I was just scrolling through forums and saw this. Is anyone still here?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 14, 2021)

LukasDikic said:


> I think I'm late to this lol. I was just scrolling through forums and saw this. Is anyone still here?


I’m here! My track season just started last week, but I was quarantined for a big chunk of it, so I’ve only been to 4 practices.


----------



## CuberL (Apr 14, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I’m here! My track season just started last week, but I was quarantined for a big chunk of it, so I’ve only been to 4 practices.


I haven't had one in almost 2 years at this point . What events do you do?


----------



## CrispyCubing (Apr 14, 2021)

LukasDikic said:


> I think I'm late to this lol. I was just scrolling through forums and saw this. Is anyone still here?


I'm staring soccer again and I'm looking to get into disc golf this year. I also just cleaned and lubed my bike for mountain biking hopefully soon.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 14, 2021)

LukasDikic said:


> I haven't had one in almost 2 years at this point . What events do you do?


I do the 100, 200, and high jump. Sometimes, I’ll do the 4x1 or 4x2 as well. How about you?


----------



## CuberL (Apr 14, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I do the 100, 200, and high jump. Sometimes, I’ll do the 4x1 or 4x2 as well. How about you?


200, 400, Long Jump, sometimes 800. Hate relay because I have to carry and my teammates don't care at all. My team was at the finals in the 4x100 at city championships, which doesn't sound like a big meet but where I live there are 3 million people, so it's not a small meet, and two of my teammates were eating McDonald's an hour before we ran. Won't be running it high school most likely.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 14, 2021)

LukasDikic said:


> sometimes 800.


Torture. This distance is absolute torture.


----------



## CuberL (Apr 14, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Torture. This distance is absolute torture.


Why do you think I put sometimes lol. 400 is my strong suit and 800 is just too slow for me. I don't like long races.


----------



## gruuby (Apr 14, 2021)

And then there is me who runs 3200, 5K, and 10K lol.


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 14, 2021)

My soccer season starts on Sunday, the same day that the second day of a cubing comp that I'm going to is. Just hoping my events will be at the right times so I can fit both activities in.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 14, 2021)

I play basketball, cricket, middle distance races and also swim(all at a very amateur level).
Middle distance bc 100m, 200m, 400m are too short and 5k and 10k are too long. I love 800m personally.
Oh I forgot!! I do field as well. I love discus and javelin too!!


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 14, 2021)

I hope a scientific study can be done on how cubers who do other physical sports fair. From my personal observations, swimmers tend to do quite well in NxN events. For example Kevin Hays.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 14, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> I hope a scientific study can be done on how cubers who do other physical sports fair. From my personal observations, swimmers tend to do quite well in NxN events. For example Kevin Hays.


I doubt that there is a correlation between cubers and specific sports, it’s probably just between cubers and sports in general. Cubers are generally really motivated people because they are willing to put in the work it takes to be good (learning algs, practicing, etc), which is the same as most athletes.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 14, 2021)

Ive got 2 you can add. Biking and sailing


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 14, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> I hope a scientific study can be done on how cubers who do other physical sports fair. From my personal observations, swimmers tend to do quite well in NxN events. For example Kevin Hays.


yeah. I saw surprised when seeing swimming not being the most common one.
I do basketball, and swimming. Pre-covid I also did alot of soccer but now I spend most of that soccer time practicing basketball.


----------



## Garf (Apr 14, 2021)

ADD CROSS COUNTRY!!! Dude, it's a sport. There's no reason NOT to add it.
Besides that I only like 1 event in track: 1600 meters. Basically a mile in Imperial measurements.


----------



## qwr (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm fat


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 14, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> ADD CROSS COUNTRY!!! Dude, it's a sport. There's no reason NOT to add it.
> Besides that I only like 1 event in track: 1600 meters. Basically a mile in Imperial measurements.


A mile is 1609.344 meters


----------



## CuberL (Apr 14, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> A mile is 1609.344 meters


He said basically. A 9 metre difference is almost nothing.


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 14, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> I hope a scientific study can be done on how cubers who do other physical sports fair. From my personal observations, swimmers tend to do quite well in NxN events. For example Kevin Hays.


It’s not uncommon for kids/teens (the majority of cubers) to do a sport. I wouldn’t imagine there is a direct correlation between the two.


----------



## CuberL (Apr 14, 2021)

Skiing and snowboarding should be added too


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 15, 2021)

I just figured that I’d let everybody know that there is a limit on the number of options a poll can have, so some of the less popular sports could be taken off and replaced with the more popular sports


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 15, 2021)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> because cubers are thin and pasty.
> 
> The only notable exception being Drew Brads.


Bruh what about Rami and Ponce?


----------



## CuberL (Apr 15, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Bruh what about Rami and Ponce?


Kevin Hays too, and Max Park is not thin and pasty


----------



## ender9994 (Apr 15, 2021)

My sports have changed a lot over the years. 

College: rugby and crew 
HS: tennis, track, xc

Now: Was big into power lifting for a few years until I injured my back doing something unrelated. Now i do competitive couch sitting mixed with running. 

In terms of lifting, I know cksuperlevis on YouTube is pretty big. And I remember running into @That70sShowDude on the bodybuilding.com forums way back in the day.


----------



## Garf (Apr 15, 2021)

[Quote

Competitive Couch Sitting? Is that even a real thing
]


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 15, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Now i do competitive couch sitting mixed with running.


My current training plan calls for complementing my couch sitting with daily 12oz curls!


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 16, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> My current training plan calls for complementing my couch sitting with daily 12oz curls!


Interesting, I've been looking into the new couch-corner training routine. Have you tried it? Any thoughts?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2021)

For everyone asking me to change the options to x or y sport, I CANT. The poll is already filled to the max and you can’t edit the options




TheEpicCuber said:


> ADD CROSS COUNTRY!!! Dude, it's a sport. There's no reason NOT to add it.
> Besides that I only like 1 event in track: 1600 meters. Basically a mile in Imperial measurements.



I’m pretty convinced anyone that does cross country is either a masochist or insane, literally the worst part of most sports and you just do that




abunickabhi said:


> I hope a scientific study can be done on how cubers who do other physical sports fair. From my personal observations, swimmers tend to do quite well in NxN events. For example Kevin Hays.


I’d doubt there is causation to correlation with this, sports have skill sets that differ way more than skills from different events, but it would still be some very interesting data.


ender9994 said:


> My sports have changed a lot over the years.
> 
> College: rugby and crew
> HS: tennis, track, xc
> ...



Nice, I also do a lot of lifting but not just to lift, mostly just for sports however it’s very fun. Like the opposite of cross country, exept for front squats, they are absolute garbage



Spoiler: For cross country runners 



I’m not trying to throw real shade, just crackin jokes, however I was not joking about the masochistic part, I’ve got no clue how you guys run for that long without keeling over and dying right then and there.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 18, 2022)

rugby players crying in the corner


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 18, 2022)

I play too much cricket. Too much.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm more of a Frisbee guy. I'm retired from baseball


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 18, 2022)

I don't really do that much 
But
I did start sailing about a year ago and it's fun

I've never really liked any sorts of the sport I do in school like (bear in mind I'm in UK for these names): Football, Rugby, Hockey, or Cricket
I'm not physically brilliant myself so that could affect my opinion (it probably does) here, although I've never really liked the atmosphere around/of rugby/football particularly, and it's always nice when a sport is accessible to anyone regardless of their physical strength, it seems to create a nice community.
I hope none of what I just said here is controversial enough to spark debate but I never know with these things...


----------



## Jay Cubes (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm a dancer! Dance is a fun sport.

and yes. dance is a sport. dance. is. a. sport.


----------



## Tecknet (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm a skinny kid with pretty good stamina, and cricket is all I play for an actual club(used to), I would play football, but it's not for me, all the other sports are meh... I'm more of an inside guy anyway.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 18, 2022)

I don't really play Frisbee professionally. Just at home in my backyard


----------



## LukasCubes (Jul 18, 2022)

im in baskketball and track, planning to do cross country, used to play baseball but quit


----------



## Ayce (Jul 18, 2022)

Track, Soccer, and Hockey. I like each of them for their own reasons.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jul 18, 2022)

Sub1Hour said:


> I got a serious question, Why are there very few cubers that play contact sports. There is only 1 guy I know that has played contact sports and also cubes (he doesn't anymore)


basketball is a contact sport i play it


----------



## Ayce (Jul 18, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> basketball is a contact sport i play it


Hard contact, like football, hockey, or rugby Almost all sports have contact to some level. While yeah basketball is contact, it doesn’t compare to hard contact sports.
edited because I forgot rugby existed


----------



## Ayce (Jul 18, 2022)

What position do you play in basketball?


----------



## LukasCubes (Jul 18, 2022)

Ayce said:


> What position do you play in basketball?


center


Ayce said:


> Hard contact, like football, hockey, or rugby Almost all sports have contact to some level. While yeah basketball is contact, it doesn’t compare to hard contact sports.
> edited because I forgot rugby existed


but im not a 3 point shooter im always right under the basket


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jul 19, 2022)

I do track and field at my high school primarily focused on High Jump, however i do run the 400m as well and used to be a 1600m runner before quitting due to a many month plateau of being unable to break into sub 5 times (5:03 PR)


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 19, 2022)

I play softball on a travel team and for my high school, and I also used to play basketball and I did dance one year. I also played baseball for like 6 years before I switched to softball.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jul 20, 2022)

I checked Basketball, soccer, football (american), track, ping pong, and martial arts (karate, read bio)

I have done all of those in an official "league" on an actual team before (except ping pong, I just play for fun at home.) But not track, I said that just because I like to run timed miles at home. I am currently doing karate, but not competitively, purely for self defense. And I love soccer and am considering playing for a local team. The reason I don't really play team sports anymore is because when I play with friends in any of those sports I am one of the best, but as soon as I get on a "real" team I start to suck. Maybe it's pressure, not sure. Anyone else have that problem?

If anyone has any tips on getting better at timed miles pm me. My best time is 7 minutes 36 seconds (pretty bad, I live in Florida so it's too hot to do it too often)


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jul 20, 2022)

I play softball and soccer and a lot others but yea im pretty sporty.


----------



## Ayce (Jul 20, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> If anyone has any tips on getting better at timed miles pm me. My best time is 7 minutes 36 seconds (pretty bad, I live in Florida so it's too hot to do it too often)


Go on long distance runs regularly,(5+ miles) and sprinkle in some speed work. Racing tips, learn how to control your pace. On the second lap, pick up the effort, ive thrown away a good pace several times because I feel like i’m going fast on my second lap but in all actuality it’s a really bad split. Always pick up the pace on each lap, you won’t notice how tired you are until it’s too late to save your time.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 20, 2022)

I played soccer on a team when I was 5 and our team's final ranking was 0-12. 0 Wins. 12 Losses. I was so proud of that trophy.

I also played softball one year, 6-6, shockingly good for having me on that team.

Now the only sport I play is running. Slow running.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jul 20, 2022)

Ayce said:


> Go on long distance runs regularly,(5+ miles) and sprinkle in some speed work. Racing tips, learn how to control your pace. On the second lap, pick up the effort, ive thrown away a good pace several times because I feel like i’m going fast on my second lap but in all actuality it’s a really bad split. Always pick up the pace on each lap, you won’t notice how tired you are until it’s too late to save your time.


how do I run the long distance runs without getting too tired? I can barely run a mile without stopping


----------



## Ayce (Jul 20, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> how do I run the long distance runs without getting too tired? I can barely run a mile without stopping


Its all about practice! Slowly, (and I mean slowly) work your way up to long distances.


----------



## rubik2005 (Aug 20, 2022)

Haven't been here in a while, so hey everyone  This is my first year running cross country! Any tips, especially for sprinting 200s and 400s would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Aug 20, 2022)

rubik2005 said:


> Haven't been here in a while, so hey everyone  This is my first year running cross country! Any tips, especially for sprinting 200s and 400s would be greatly appreciated.


Hey! Fellow 400m runner here, some basic tips I can give to you is focus on pacing and find out what sort of pace you are comfortable with for different stretches of the run due to the 400m being too long to just go all out the whole time as you would with a 100m and 200m. You have to work on energy expenditure. For example I do a 125m acceleration, 175m cruising where i just focus purely on relaxation and maintaining form and breathing, and finally a 100m re-acceleration to burn everything i have left in the tank by the end.
Also focus on maintaining a relaxed body and keeping your form the whole time, as lactic build up will start setting in halfway through the race and if you being to tense up everything you will notice yourself slowing down drastically.
Good luck this season and feel free to DM me about anything else you might be curious about!


----------



## Lio2010 (Aug 20, 2022)

I also play Handball


----------



## rubik2005 (Aug 20, 2022)

Humble Cuber said:


> Hey! Fellow 400m runner here, some basic tips I can give to you is focus on pacing and find out what sort of pace you are comfortable with for different stretches of the run due to the 400m being too long to just go all out the whole time as you would with a 100m and 200m. You have to work on energy expenditure. For example I do a 125m acceleration, 175m cruising where i just focus purely on relaxation and maintaining form and breathing, and finally a 100m re-acceleration to burn everything i have left in the tank by the end.
> Also focus on maintaining a relaxed body and keeping your form the whole time, as lactic build up will start setting in halfway through the race and if you being to tense up everything you will notice yourself slowing down drastically.
> Good luck this season and feel free to DM me about anything else you might be curious about!


Thank you so much!!! I'll try that pacing next time I run the mile, right now my PR is 6:06. I'll also DM you shortly


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 20, 2022)

rubik2005 said:


> Haven't been here in a while, so hey everyone  This is my first year running cross country! Any tips, especially for sprinting 200s and 400s would be greatly appreciated.


200s and 400s are track & field, this is my first year of cross country too

still gonna do basketball and track tho


----------



## rubik2005 (Aug 20, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> 200s and 400s are track & field, this is my first year of cross country too
> 
> still gonna do basketball and track tho


Yea, I know, it's just that when coach has us do those two I'm usually a little slower


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 20, 2022)

rubik2005 said:


> Yea, I know, it's just that when coach has us do those two I'm usually a little slower


ahh ok my coach is different lol


----------



## rubik2005 (Aug 20, 2022)

Ran my first timed 3 mile run, 23:50. Not bad, but I can definitely improve. My goal is to run a sub-20 5K by the end of the season, so I'll let everyone know how that goes!


----------



## Burrito (Sep 1, 2022)

I used to play rep hockey before COVID(for those why may not know, it’s representative, so there’s like 6 practices/games a week and the farthest tournament was in the US)


----------



## rubik2005 (Sep 3, 2022)

@BenChristman1 @Humble Cuber @Sub1Hour @EngiNerdBrian 
Today I ran my first cross country meet!!!! Previously I had only ran 3 miles in just under 24 minutes.


Spoiler: My time:



22;46


The race felt pretty good, I was able to control my breathing and pace, and I didn't feel dead at the end like last time. Awesome experience, I'll run again in 1 week!


----------



## LBr (Sep 3, 2022)

Nice. 2.5 years ago I ran a low 21 min 5k but cause of Achilles problems haven’t been able to run as much. Will try to do a timed mile. Hoping for sub 6:20


----------



## Garf (Sep 3, 2022)

Yesterday I did a timed trial run for XC. The course was 1.5 miles. I'm not sure what my time was, but I hope it was good.
Next Saturday, I will be racing in Ellensburg, Washington, for an invitational relay. I hope that I'm in the relay, but the open race is cool as well. The course is 1.5 miles, and I'm hoping for sub-9.


----------



## bulkocuber (Sep 3, 2022)

rubik2005 said:


> @BenChristman1 @Humble Cuber @Sub1Hour @EngiNerdBrian
> Today I ran my first cross country meet!!!! Previously I had only ran 3 miles in just under 24 minutes.
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't die you didn't do enough. You should AT LEAST die. It can't be an awesome experience, you have to hate running and hate anyone who cheers you. That's the secret, good luck.


----------



## rubik2005 (Sep 3, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> If you don't die you didn't do enough. You should AT LEAST die. It can't be an awesome experience, you have to hate running and hate anyone who cheers you. That's the secret, good luck.


I never said I felt good while running, I said it was a good experience going to a meet and competing for the first time. Of course it felt horrible, specially after mile 2, but I feel good about my race because my cardiovascular and endurance are already improving


----------



## Anthonycube (Sep 3, 2022)

I play soccer. And Gaelic football, an Irish sport and the most popular sport in Ireland. Gaelic football is my favourite sport and hobby. If you funny know about it you should look it up on YouTube. I also run with my school


----------



## hyn (Sep 4, 2022)

I had cross country this week, and I ran 5km in 28 mins 
For perspective, I once ran an 11 min 3km a year ago. I guess I've been way too lazy this year
edit: it was actually 26 mins


----------



## rubik2005 (Sep 4, 2022)

hyn said:


> I had cross country this week, and I ran 5km in 28 mins
> For perspective, I once ran an 11 min 3km a year ago. I guess I've been way too lazy this year


Just stay consistent man. Show up to practice, do your best, and don't let your mind beat your body


----------



## Super_Cuber903 (Sep 4, 2022)

Sub1Hour said:


> I got a serious question, Why are there very few cubers that play contact sports. There is only 1 guy I know that has played contact sports and also cubes (he doesn't anymore)


Well, I practice contact sports. Martial arts and soccer



hyn said:


> I had cross country this week, and I ran 5km in 28 mins
> For perspective, I once ran an 11 min 3km a year ago. I guess I've been way too lazy this year


Nice! My pb is sub 25


----------



## Cuban_Cuber (Sep 4, 2022)

I dont take formal martial arts lessons anymore, however my friend is teaching me what he learns from his BJJ classes and about combat in general.


----------



## LBr (Sep 4, 2022)

LBr said:


> Nice. 2.5 years ago I ran a low 21 min 5k but cause of Achilles problems haven’t been able to run as much. Will try to do a timed mile. Hoping for sub 6:20


Got 6:17 not bad 
Next term I will be doing cross country so sub 6 could be broken in a few months.
Also why is this thread not in off topic area?


----------



## Ayce (Sep 5, 2022)

5:37.19 —> 5.37.00 PB mile,
still trying to climb the ranks in my state for the 800m, still with a 2:30 time, someday i’ll beat my 20:30 5k


----------



## Garf (Sep 5, 2022)

Ayce said:


> 5:37.19 —> 5.37.00 PB mile,
> still trying to climb the ranks in my state for the 800m, still with a 2:30 time, someday i’ll beat my 20:30 5k


Make sure to do good long runs a day or two after your meets. They don't have to be intense, they should just be long and refreshing. Maybe go out 20 minutes on a road, then 20 minutes back.
And good luck on your goals. The 800m is a really rough race. I have a 2:20 recorded on athletic.net, and I hope to shatter that during my first meet in the spring. The mile, it's not my favorite event, but still make sure to stay with someone either your pace or slightly faster. If you are by yourself, you are more prone to slow down. I have tried to do long runs by myself, but I couldn't do it. I can't motivate myself the same way I can with my pack.


----------



## Ayce (Sep 5, 2022)

Garf said:


> Make sure to do good long runs a day or two after your meets. They don't have to be intense, they should just be long and refreshing. Maybe go out 20 minutes on a road, then 20 minutes back.
> And good luck on your goals. The 800m is a really rough race. I have a 2:20 recorded on athletic.net, and I hope to shatter that during my first meet in the spring. The mile, it's not my favorite event, but still make sure to stay with someone either your pace or slightly faster. If you are by yourself, you are more prone to slow down. I have tried to do long runs by myself, but I couldn't do it. I can't motivate myself the same way I can with my pack.


Yup! Our track coach usually has us run anywhere from 4-7 miles after meets.


----------



## rubik2005 (Sep 10, 2022)

Dam, I could've gotten a 21 on my race today, but as I started dashing the last 100 meters, my quads literally gave out and slowed me down, I literally collapsed at the finish line. Pretty disappointed, next time I'll make sure to listen to my body so it doesn't happen again.

BUT, I did PR and got a 22:07, yay


----------



## bulkocuber (Sep 10, 2022)

I've just started running again after a 3 month break (knee injury ). I'm not even nearly as good as I was but I'm already seeing progress: 20 minute warm-up at 4.20 pace (just under 7 minutes per mile for you weird people who use miles ) isn't that hard now. However, seeing that my teammates made insane progress is a bit disappointing. Like, when I came back one of them told me he had competed in a 10K the previous day and he pushed so hard that he got a 3:49 last kilometer. I thought it was fast, until I discovered he actually meant that he was going slow at the end , he started at 3:20 pace (5:20 mins per mile) and couldn't keep it. I could barely keep up with them when I was running, now it's even worse.


----------



## rubik2005 (Sep 10, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> I've just started running again after a 3 month break (knee injury ). I'm not even nearly as good as I was but I'm already seeing progress: 20 minute warm-up at 4.20 pace (just under 7 minutes per mile for you weird people who use miles ) isn't that hard now. However, seeing that my teammates made insane progress is a bit disappointing. Like, when I came back one of them told me he had competed in a 10K the previous day and he pushed so hard that he got a 3:49 last kilometer. I thought it was fast, until I discovered he actually meant that he was going slow at the end , he started at 3:20 pace (5:20 mins per mile) and couldn't keep it. I could barely keep up with them when I was running, now it's even worse.


Injuries are never fun. The fastest member of my team also got a knee injury while running last week's course, and he won't be practicing for 2 weeks until he gets an MRI. But our health is above everything, so don't rush the process to injure yourself even more


----------



## Ayce (Sep 11, 2022)

rubik2005 said:


> Injuries are never fun. The fastest member of my team also got a knee injury while running last week's course, and he won't be practicing for 2 weeks until he gets an MRI. But our health is above everything, so don't rush the process to injure yourself even more


Knee injuries are the worst,
Patellar Tendonitis for me, it just refuses to ever go away.


----------



## Garf (Sep 11, 2022)

Ran my first XC race today. It was a 1.5 mile course with a water section, and I got 9:41 on it


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 14, 2022)

Super_Cuber903 said:


> Well, I practice contact sports. Martial arts and soccer


I hate when people say things like soccer and basketball are contact sports. Sure, technically you are right, but it's not violent contact like in other sports that come to mind when contact sports are brought up like hockey


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 15, 2022)

So after the Pacer Test today my friend convinced me to join track when it starts in spring so yeah. Also used to play sports year round from 2nd grade until COVID, I did lacrosse in spring, soccer in summer, baseball in fall, and basketball in winter. Although in 4th grade I made the travel soccer team so I quit everything else to do that.

Writing this made me realize how much COVID screwed up my athletics cause I've done nothing since then.


----------



## Cubing Mania (Sep 15, 2022)

I do men's gymnastics.


----------



## Garf (Sep 15, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> So after the Pacer Test today my friend convinced me to join track when it starts in spring so yeah. Also used to play sports year round from 2nd grade until COVID, I did lacrosse in spring, soccer in summer, baseball in fall, and basketball in winter. Although in 4th grade I made the travel soccer team so I quit everything else to do that.
> 
> Writing this made me realize how much COVID screwed up my athletics cause I've done nothing since then.


YEAH TRACK! Do the 800, it's really hard yet really rewarding.


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 15, 2022)

Garf said:


> YEAH TRACK! Do the 800, it's really hard yet really rewarding.


I have horrible endurance lol, I can't go a minute until I breathe heavy.


----------



## Garf (Sep 15, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> I have horrible endurance lol, I can't go a minute until I breathe heavy.


Then just find someone who likes to run and run with them until the season starts. Or, if you can't find someone, plot your own workouts. Start slow, then build up distance and speed.
An energetic pet also is a great booster to run.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Sep 15, 2022)

I ride scooters... it keeps me in shape though!


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 15, 2022)

Garf said:


> An energetic pet also is a great booster to run.


What if they have infinite energy but they enjoy smelling flowers and water pumps too much?


----------



## Garf (Sep 15, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> What if they have infinite energy but they enjoy smelling flowers and water pumps too much?


Then run on trails. Great hills and miles of fun with your pet!
And almost no flowers/water pumps in sight!


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 15, 2022)

Oh yeah and the track coach is my 8th grade earth science teacher, and I think he hates me because I completely ignored his class since it was during virtual learning. So I'm excited for that.


----------



## Garf (Sep 15, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Oh yeah and the track coach is my 8th grade earth science teacher, and I think he hates me because I completely ignored his class since it was during virtual learning. So I'm excited for that.


Then let this track season be a way to get a good relationship going with him.


----------



## Garf (Sep 18, 2022)

Ran a 3 mile race at Appleridge, Yakima, WA. In my face, got 43/150 racers with a time of 18:38.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Sep 18, 2022)

Garf said:


> Ran a 3 mile race at Appleridge, Yakima, WA. In my face, got 43/150 racers with a time of 18:38.


6:12 pace is respectable. Keep it up.


----------



## PCCuber (Sep 18, 2022)

Does anyone do ParkRun here? If so, what're your times?


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 7, 2022)

I'm apparently doing flag football now.


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 9, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> I'm apparently doing flag football now.


My team won, I got one touchdown and that's all I contributed.


----------



## OldSwiss (Oct 10, 2022)

Besides cubing I do triathlon, and running or cycling competitions.

I've made it up to half Ironman (1.9km swim, 90km bike, 21.1 km run) in 5:05 hours.
I could never hit the 5 hour limit or do the full ironman and the last years i had many injuries and had to reduce my training.
I still do some competitions but just for fun now.

The crazy thing about cubing: In triathlon or running I was like 50% slower than world record, maybe 100% when I started.
In Cubing it's more like 500% now and 2000% after I started


----------



## Anthonycube (Oct 10, 2022)

PCCuber said:


> Does anyone do ParkRun here? If so, what're your times?


Yes I do. I ran one last weekend in 18:58 and my best time 18:46


----------



## LBr (Oct 10, 2022)

PCCuber said:


> Does anyone do ParkRun here? If so, what're your times?


I used to but not now. My best time is 21:11 which I did 2.5 years ago


----------



## LBr (Oct 17, 2022)

I forgot to mention I recently did a 5k cross country race on a rough hilly course and managed to get a sub 21.
Average pace was about 6:45 per mile


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 17, 2022)

Our P.E teacher is a marathon runner. So basically, we only do running stuff. On Friday, we ran a 5K. I forgot my inhaler and got 22:39


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 29, 2022)

The universe doesn't want me playing flag football today. I woke up and one of the muscles in my left knee wasn't doing too well and I thought I wouldn't be able to play, but after walking around for a bit it got better, so I figured I probably could make it as long as I took it easy. Well, while warming up I rolled my ankle . It's not too bad, and I'm not definitively out of the game, but I've got 40-60 minutes to fully recover and I don't know if I'll make it to the end of regulation unscathed.


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 29, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> The universe doesn't want me playing flag football today. I woke up and one of the muscles in my left knee wasn't doing too well and I thought I wouldn't be able to play, but after walking around for a bit it got better, so I figured I probably could make it as long as I took it easy. Well, while warming up I rolled my ankle . It's not too bad, and I'm not definitively out of the game, but I've got 40-60 minutes to fully recover and I don't know if I'll make it to the end of regulation unscathed.


I made it through the game without any major injuries let's gooooooo. Got two 2pt conversions. Although one of the better players on our team got ejected for yelling "SHUT THE **** UP".


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 29, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Although one of the better players on our team got ejected for yelling "SHUT THE **** UP".


One time when I was 8 I was playing softball and one of the kids got out and said s***. My coach then proceeded to tell him to "Use proper language" and "Shut the f*** up, go get on the f*****g bench". It made me very concerned about his job as a coach.

anyway thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## Garf (Nov 2, 2022)

Tomorrow, I am going to run a track mile. I am going for sub-5.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 2, 2022)

badminton where


----------



## DynaXT (Nov 2, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> badminton where


Based. I'm doing badminton in gym today, hopefully I do better than Monday because I was tired as hell for some reason (I might know why though) and I was playing horribly. Normally, me and my friend are equal, but I was wobbling and making weak hits constantly.


----------



## rubik2005 (Nov 2, 2022)

Garf said:


> Tomorrow, I am going to run a track mile. I am going for sub-5.


Good luck! I can barely get under 6, so you're already pretty fast.

I've had a few Cross Country meets these past few weeks, set a PR of 21.22!! 
Also, I don't even know how but my team made it out of district in 6th (off from 5th by 1 pt), finished competing at regionals in _8th_, so now we'll be racing at STATES this Saturday!!


----------



## Garf (Nov 2, 2022)

rubik2005 said:


> Good luck! I can barely get under 6, so you're already pretty fast.
> 
> I've had a few Cross Country meets these past few weeks, set a PR of 21.22!!
> Also, I don't even know how but my team made it out of district in 6th (off from 5th by 1 pt), finished competing at regionals in _8th_, so now we'll be racing at STATES this Saturday!!


Thx. My Varsity team is going to state this Saturday. We placed 3rd at districts last Saturday. I am not in varsity, but I still got to run the JV championships with a time of 19:03.
Good luck at state, my man. And keep running!


----------



## rubik2005 (Nov 2, 2022)

Garf said:


> Thx. My Varsity team is going to state this Saturday. We placed 3rd at districts last Saturday. I am not in varsity, but I still got to run the JV championships with a time of 19:03.
> Good luck at state, my man. And keep running!


Bro you should definitely be running Varsity some time soon, you're faster than me! Good luck to you and your team!


----------



## Garf (Nov 2, 2022)

rubik2005 said:


> Bro you should definitely be running Varsity some time soon, you're faster than me! Good luck to you and your team!


Yeah, if I can just get my butt out of my chair and run during the winter... I am really lazy when it comes to running. I love it, but I get really lazy sometimes.


----------



## rubik2005 (Nov 2, 2022)

Garf said:


> Yeah, if I can just get my butt out of my chair and run during the winter... I am really lazy when it comes to running. I love it, but I get really lazy sometimes.


Yeah, I get it. I feel like running would be much more enjoyable without all the pressure and expectations from coach, so I'm exited for Saturday since it'll by my last race. After that, no more practice, so I can just run on my own peacefully...


----------



## Xnightslayer99 (Nov 2, 2022)

Hockey, Defense. Goalie requested me to be defense instead of forward.


----------



## Garf (Nov 3, 2022)

Got 5:11. My splits were 1:13, 2:31, 3:50


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 3, 2022)

Bro I play a lot of basketball for fun


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 3, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Bro I play a lot of basketball for fun


Same, but probably not as much as you. Lol


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 3, 2022)

LOL


Abram Grimsley said:


> Same, but probably not as much as you. Lol


----------



## Caden Fisher (Nov 3, 2022)

Are there any street or park skateboarders on here? I’m hoping to get a board soon.


----------

